# Boston Special Academy



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Looking for candidates for an upcoming Boston Special Police Officer Academy with John Degutis' Academy- in February 2020. Academy will run M, W, & F 8am-4pm for 7 weeks.Upon completion starting rate will be $17.50- evening & overnight shifts available.*_

This looks pretty close to what the Reserve Academy was 10 years ago

Know they've added some hours but the state is crazy. Why do you need one academy to be a Boston special and another academy to be a reservist ?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Boston SPO is specific to the city of Boston (Rule 400/400a)
Reserve /intermittent is a separate animal.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> This looks pretty close to what the Reserve Academy was 10 years ago
> 
> Know they've added some hours but the state is crazy. Why do you need one academy to be a Boston special and another academy to be a reservist ?


Because John D has a golden goose going with the SPOC and Boston...........It's just that simple


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I thought this was about retarded kids, looking at the title...


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

CCCSD said:


> I thought this was about retarded kids, looking at the title...


We're all a little Special.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Is this an advertisement for the class or a job posting? It talks about the details of the class schedule, but then mentions the “starting rate” like their also offering a job


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

02136colonel said:


> Is this an advertisement for the class or a job posting? It talks about the details of the class schedule, but then mentions the "starting rate" like their also offering a job


It's a security company in Boston. Guess they're trying to pitch this Boston special _academy_ as something to attend and then go work for them for $17.50 an hour.

Like mpd61 said looks like a cash cow. Just amazes me regardless of any previous training they have yet another "academy".


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Because John D has a golden goose going with the SPOC and Boston...........It's just that simple


He' still around......., huh?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kdk240 said:


> He' still around......., huh?


Was my understanding he passed away recently but looks like the academy lives on . . . . . .


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

The Boston special academy looks like it adds up to 168 hours. The basic reserve intermittent classes accepted by MPTC are up to 372.5 hours — without the extra 56 hours needed to qualify to carry a firearm.
The inconsistency regarding police training (and powers) in the Commonwealth is growing nicely!


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

NEPS said:


> The Boston special academy looks like it adds up to 168 hours. The basic reserve intermittent classes accepted by MPTC are up to 372.5 hours - without the extra 56 hours needed to qualify to carry a firearm.
> The inconsistency regarding police training (and powers) in the Commonwealth is growing nicely!


This blows my mind having only worked in N.C. there are essentially three types of law enforcement agencies in NC: standard city/county/troopers, campus police (state and private), and company/special police (private non-college agencies). Everyone goes to the same academy minus troopers, fish and game, and other agencies like that which have a slightly longer academy by choice of their agency. Special police officers still have to attend a full police academy because they hold full police powers on the property they are employed by. It's confusing as all hell to have municipal academy, reserve academy, state police academy, SSPO, Boston special, etc.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

EUPD377 said:


> This blows my mind having only worked in N.C. there are essentially three types of law enforcement agencies in NC: standard city/county/troopers, campus police (state and private), and company/special police (private non-college agencies). Everyone goes to the same academy minus troopers, fish and game, and other agencies like that which have a slightly longer academy by choice of their agency. Special police officers still have to attend a full police academy because they hold full police powers on the property they are employed by. It's confusing as all hell to have municipal academy, reserve academy, state police academy, SSPO, Boston special, etc.


$


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> $


$$


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

City of Boston/BPD makes $150.00 for the license and finger printing plus $100.00 for every assigned property every year. Multiply that by every SPO for all City/Private agencies.... its a racket.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

JD02124 said:


> City of Boston/BPD makes $150.00 for the license and finger printing plus $100.00 for every assigned property every year. Multiply that by every SPO for all City/Private agencies.... its a racket.


You think they'd be able to afford semi-autos at Moon Island for testing. How old are those revolvers they make the SPOs shoot to qualify?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I take it they still mandate the .38 for SPO duty carry, or did they finally update that?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Goose said:


> You think they'd be able to afford semi-autos at Moon Island for testing. How old are those revolvers they make the SPOs shoot to qualify?


I don't know, but 7th Cav called and wants their loaners back. Custers display is ready.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

EUPD377 said:


> I take it they still mandate the .38 for SPO duty carry, or did they finally update that?


.38


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Look, don't get angry and throw tomatoes at me. I was a Boston Special wayyyyy back.
.38 Revolvers are better than nothing at all. Surprised Mumbles and Mah-tee didn't take em away.


----------

